

Gas + Commute = Bad: Before and After the move to Seattle - mathgladiator
http://blog.mathgladiator.com/2011/05/gas-commute-bad-before-and-after-move.html

======
jleyank
I lived in OP a while ago, and it was inexpensive and really spread out. I
would imagine that housing prices are 2-3x higher in Seattle, so the aggregate
cost of living might be higher there. Yeah, it's good to avoid burning a lot
of gas, but unless you can do your food shopping on foot, you'll still need
the car.

Moving from suburbia to urbia(?) let us get rid of a car, walk to work and do
about 40% of our shopping on foot. I'm not really interested in schlepping big
packages of paper towels on a bus :-).

